# Wetten dass Assistentin



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

Gottschalk hört im Sommer auf.
Wen würdet Ihr Euch als neue Assistentin wünschen,sollte Michelle Hunziker auch aufhören?
Soll vielleicht eine Frau die Sendung ganz übernehmen?


----------



## begoodtonite (4 Mai 2011)

collins, du hafensänger, hör auf uns mit deinen belanglosen umfragen zu nerven.


----------



## Punisher (4 Mai 2011)

Mir geht es schon lange auf den Sack, dass unsere GEZ-Gebühren für Michelle Hunziker verprasst werden, nur damit Gottschalk, der alte Spitzklicker was zu glotzen und zu grabschen hat


----------



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> collins, du hafensänger, hör auf uns mit deinen belanglosen umfragen zu nerven.



Hafensänger ist eine schöne Wortschöpfung 
Jetzt wissen wir aber immer noch nicht,wer Deine Favoritin für WettenDass ist!


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Mai 2011)

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## collins (6 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> Zsa Zsa Gabor



Na also,dass ist doch mal ne Ansage... :WOW:


----------

